# Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Januar 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren.


----------



## nikmark (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit"*

Logische und längst überfällige Konsequenz !
Verar....n können wir uns selber am besten.

Nikmark


----------



## Sockeye (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Einerseits ist es wirklich schade, da ich mich auf diese Spinne gefreut hatte und sie mir auch zulegen wollte. Naja möglicherweise gibt es auch andere Mütter, die ihre Töchter für uns schön rausputzen...

Andererseits "w.t.f. is WFT??"


----------



## nikmark (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Andererseits "w.t.f. is WFT??"



Nachfolger von PENN-Deutschland.* World Fishing Tackle *#h 

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



> Naja möglicherweise gibt es auch andere Mütter, die ihre Töchter für uns schön rausputzen...


Alles ist möglich, aber nur noch mit Partnern mit denen das besser klappt.


----------



## nikmark (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ist möglich, aber nur noch mit Partnern mit denen das besser klappt.




Es wurde ja auch schon einmal angedacht, einen AB-Partner mit ins Boot zu holen von dem man weiss, was man an ihm hat. Shimano z.B. !
Nur müssen die auch erstmal wollen und vor allen Dingen auch können !

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



> Nur müssen die auch erstmal wollen und vor allen Dingen auch können


So is dat)
Und da machen viele Firmen doch (noch) lieber mit "Experten" statt mit Anglern rum.


----------



## Sockeye (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Nur müssen die auch erstmal wollen und vor allen Dingen auch können !



Naja, so eine Aktion muss ein "win-win" darstellen. Einerseits für die AB'ler (gute Rute) andererseits für den Hersteller (mehr Gewinn).

Wenn der Hersteller dieser Aktion nicht zutraut, dass sie den Absatz seiner Produkte signifkant steigert, wird er kaum Zeit und Geld in diese steckten.

Wir (das AB und die Member) sind daher primär gefordert den Herstellern zu zeigen, weche Marktmacht wir zweifelsohne haben. (Im positivem, wie im negativen Sinne  )


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da machen viele Firmen doch (noch) lieber mit "Experten" statt mit Anglern rum.


 
Ja ... wir einfachen Angler haben ja nur die Ruten in der Wohnzimmervitrine stehen zum Anschauen :m


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Nun, 
das Verhalten von WFT wird den Umsatz der Firma
bestimmt auch nicht signifikant steigern.
Ich werde diese Fa. in Zukunft nicht unterstützen,
nach solch einem Verhalten.
Das ist keine Art und Weise.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## nikmark (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun,
> das Verhalten von WFT wird den Umsatz der Firma
> bestimmt auch nicht *signifikant steigern*.



...oder senken, werden die sich gedacht haben !

Nikmark


----------



## Hardi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Bei dem Projekt genau die richtige Entscheidung und nach meiner Auffassung eine logische Konsequentz die Zusammenarbeit für dieses Projekt einzustellen. Legt nur eine Seite (ich wollte schon sagen ein erwachsenes Verhalten an den Tag) nach meiner Meinung ein professionelles Verhalten an den Tag ist so ein Projekt nicht weiter zu führen.


----------



## tidecutter (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

haben die nicht irgendwann mal was gesagt? wenn man sowas anfängt, reißt der kontakt doch nicht einfach so ab. die müssen doch gründe haben, das sie keine lust mehr haben. ein paar ruten wären da bestimmt zusammen gekommen. oder denk ich zu naiv?


----------



## melis (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Was war den der letzte stand? Haben die sich nicht mehr gemeldet? 
Gibt mal bitte ne kurze Info über den Verlauf. Interessiert bestimmt auch andere. Wäre nett, danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

@ tidecutter + melis:
Gute Frage, da sind inzwischen ca. 20 - 30 Mails/Faxe von mir raus, die nicht beantwortet wurden.
Warum??
#c #c #c #c


----------



## tidecutter (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

unklar sowas! bei der anzahl an usern hier ist das ein echtes armutszeugnis, wenn die sich garnicht melden!


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Es ist schade das diese aktione nicht zustande kommt. 
Die entscheidung von anglerboard fand ich richtig !
Wir haben auch kontakt zu pen gehabt und nach einem hin und her - bekamen wir dann eine antwort - nehmen sie kontakt mit ..... in dänemark auf. Da habe ich mich gefragt, wa läuft denn da ab, bei einer marke die weltspitze ist - das ist nicht erfreulich für die marke pen
Es kam mir so vor, als wenn der eine nicht weiss was der andere macht.
Jedenfalls lag ich mit meinen gedanken richtig - dieses bestätigt mir jetzt dieses "handeln" von pen.
Da ist doch etwas am "kochen" - Thomas, du bist der fachmann und hast richtig entschieden und wirst sicherlich noch andere "hauptgerichte" anbieten.
Vielleicht werden wir über die medien in nächster zeit noch mehr erfahren - welche wege man gehen will oder sie gehen müssen - damit der name pen in allen bereichen qualität aufweisen kann - und nicht überläuft, wenn´s zu warm wird. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

nun eine Begründung von Seiten Pens hätte wenigsten den den "Schein" bewahrt.


----------



## Norgefahrer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Ich finde es sehr schade,dass nun nichts aus unserer gemeinsamen Rute wird :c 
Hatte sie  schon in meinem Rutenständer gesehen und jetzt das #q


----------



## plattform7 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Einerseits schade. andererseits - #6 ist auch richtig so... Konsequent bleiben und logische Schlussvolgerungen daraus ziehen. Wie bereits erwähnt, gibt es ja auch andere Firmen, die keineswegs schlechter sind.


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

@ Melis:
Ungefährere zeitlicher Ablauf:
Mitte 2004 - Kontakt zu Penn wg. des "Projekts"
Anspo 2004 - Festigen und Vertragsunterschrift
--- geplant: Nov./Dez. 2004 - Auslieferung des ersten Testruten gem. Absprachen
1. Juli 2005 - ich habe meine Testrute erhalten und sofort einen "Vorabreport" geschickt (wurde nicht beantwortet)
8. August 2005 - Bericht über "salzwassertauglichkeit" (Norwegen) und den Eigenschaften verfasst und gesendet (keine Antwort)
Bis zum Ende: mehrere Versuche von Thomas der Kontaktaufnahme - siehe oben...


----------



## nikmark (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> n
> 1. Juli 2005 - ich habe meine Testrute erhalten und sofort einen "Vorabreport" geschickt (wurde nicht beantwortet)



DITO !!!

Nikmark


----------



## melis (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Danke schön. Hätte das von Penn so nicht gedacht. Da gibt es andere von denen ich das eher gedacht hätte.
Ich hatte auch mal Kontakt mir denen, da lief alles absolut glänzend. Super schnell und zufriedenstellend. Und jetzt das., was soll man nun von denen halten.


----------



## Pete (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

leute...warum reden wir immer über penn??? ich glaube nicht, dass die kritik hier in richtung der amis gehen sollte...
meines erachtens das war doch reines schmücken mit buntschillernden federn, was die dort betrieben haben...oder was glaubt ihr, warum die jetzt nen andern namen haben? 

also schimpft nicht auf penn...schimpft auf die, die sich unter dem namen hier in deutschland ne goldene nase verdient haben...

bestimmte sachen von penn mag ich nämlich ganz besonders...besonders wenn sie gülden sind ... 


und nicht aus fernost...


ps: hochmut kommt vor dem fall...


----------



## nikmark (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Guter Kommentar !
Wir reden hier tatsächlich nur über Ch. Diebisch und PENN-Deutschland bzw. WFT !!!

PENN an sich hat immer noch einen sehr guten Namen !

Nikmark


----------



## uwe103 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

bleibe meinen PENN-Rollen trotzdem treu, da ich diese aus den USA und Schottland habe und nicht von dieser PENN-Unterabteilung Deutschland.


----------



## tidecutter (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> bleibe meinen PENN-Rollen trotzdem treu, da ich diese aus den USA und Schottland habe und nicht von dieser PENN-Unterabteilung Deutschland.




naja, wenn das so ist, dann bestraft ihr bei solchem verhalten nur den händler um die ecke oder den online-shop eures eigentlichen vetrauens. bei den verantwortlichen für diese schlecht gelaufene aktion kauft ihr direkt ja nichts, oder?
deshalb wird denen das auch ziemlich wurscht sein, wie das gelaufen ist und was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## uwe103 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

@tidecutter

habe meine Rollen schon, da wusste nicht noch nicht mal, dass es 1-2-3 gibt. Zu der Zeit hatte mich ein Kollege extra aus Schottland angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, dass ein Angelgeschäft PENN Rollen im Angebot hatte. Habe damals für mehrere Rollen so viel bezahlt, wie heute für eine. Da sage ich nicht Nein.


----------



## angeltreff (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

"PENN Dtschl." ist Geschichte, schon länger - WFT tauchte auf. Das ist nun 1 Jahr her und dieses war sehr ruhig.

Egal, PENN Artikel gibt es in den Staaten immer noch am günstigsten. Berichte dazu gibt es im Magazin und im Board ausreichend.


----------



## Raisingwulf (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn"*

Hallo Thomas,

wo war da das Problem? Christian Diebisch und Rainer Korn? Kochen Ihre eigene Suppe, alles unter R.K. Edition oder sonst nix.
Für ein paar hundert Mitglieder kann man keine eigene Edition und das auch noch am Fachhandel vorbei auflegen. Wir könnten euch aus unserer Standardproduktion bestehende Produkte mit euerem Namen/Logo was auch immer bedrucken - wie wäre das?
Ihr kauft und verkauft die dann selber.

gruß

Dieter


----------

